# Overly keen Sage Barista Express novice



## Seaneyb (12 mo ago)

Hi folks

I'm new to the forum and to the art of coffee. Today I took delivery of my new sage barista after wanting one forever. I went to my local coffee shop (black sheep coffee) and got a small bag of beans to start.

I've been playing around for about 2h and failed to make a good cup of coffee. My machine does not build enough pressure. I get it close to 12-2 and most of the time the coffee looks and tastes bad. I don't feel like the extraction is going on for very long either.

I've gone through most of the bag of beans now and i'm loosing the will to live. I've watched about an hours worth of videos on how to make the right brew. Who knew it would be a pain, I took the years of nespresso pods for granted 😂.

I've taken a video of the problem and would love some expert opinion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seaneyb (12 mo ago)

Link to the video


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

~Look at various dialling in videos by HoonsCoffee; Lifestyle Labs; Lance Hedrick and James Hoffman..


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I've seen worse attempts.

Grind a little finer and ignore the pressure. Most people with BEs have the pressure well into the 1-3 o'clock zone.

Which basket are you using? It's easier to pull double shots with the double, single wall basket with lots of holes in the bottom and use a double shot of water (should take approx. 25-35 secs from the button press but go by taste for adjustment).


----------



## Alexvs (Jan 11, 2022)

I can't see your video as not registered on Vimeo but I have a Sage BE too. What grind size are you at and how much coffee are you getting out in weight? I found for the double basket only weighing the grinds, I was getting best results at 20g out at a grind size of 6. Grind setting will vary by bean but 19 - 20g output seems about right for this basket. I could never get on with the single basket and a lot of reviews said the same so forget it.

Ignore the pressure guage as has been mentioned as between 1 - 2 o'clock is best otherwise it's just too fast. For my cappuccino I run a 20g in and 55-60g out shot as the flavour seems best for my bean but anywhere between 1:2 - 1:3 ratio will work.

From what you say it just sounds like you need to go finer or increase grind amount in basket. Took me a little while to get right too but once you do it, the next time gets easier.


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

as above posters have said ignore the pressure gauge, mine often went right to the max. I would dose by basket 16-18g.


----------

